# Grocery Delivery



## Termy (Aug 13, 2021)

I may have posted about my experience with hungryroot in a rant. And Imperfectfoods wants a membership. 

Where do you all order from ? I just want to see what they got before I commit to - and get this - they want a strong password, geez. Is some hacker going to order me 10,000 cabbages or something ?

Some other companies back when I was getting materials for business wanted all that. I always found the stuff elsewhere. 

So, where to go ?

T


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Aug 13, 2021)

Have you checked your local grocery stores? The local Safeway now delivers where I am and it is a pretty small town.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 13, 2021)

Termy said:


> Is some hacker going to order me 10,000 cabbages or something ?
> 
> T



They just might - if only for the fun of it.  Isn't that what hackers do? Just because they can.

Watch for it on u tube when they take a picture!


----------



## HeyItsSara (Aug 13, 2021)

I think it might depend on where you are located.  I do my own grocery shopping - during the pandemic too - but for the office, I make a grocery order from a local place that delivers.

For certain items, I got from Amazon Pantry when they were delivering, and Amazon Fresh when I have enough to qualify for free shipping and when I can get a convenient slot.

It depends if you need perishable items, too.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 13, 2021)

I order from a couple of local Canadian chains and from a local Montreal based produce (and other stuff) place. I doubt the names will help you at all. I have checked what Uber offers. It's just from local places, most of which already offer delivery. The selection is far less and the prices are higher, so I haven't tried that. I also get some stuff from the local pharmacy, but their groceries are limited. They only take phone orders. They have free delivery. I have only bothered to get groceries and stuff from them when I'm getting prescriptions delivered anyways.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 13, 2021)

I used to love going to the grocery store to shop for food. Wegman's when I was in Niagara Falls, and Von's, Smart & Final and Walmart here in California. But now I have found Amazon Fresh! I pick out everything you need, I place the order, and pick a two hour window for delivery. Anything over $35.00 is free delivery, they leave the food at my apartment door, and there is no impulse buying, so I end up spending much less. I have also found that most of their prices for staples are equal to, or below, the grocery store prices. Also if something is wrong, a broken egg or moldy fruit for instance, they refund the full price and you don't have to return the item. One time I opened the egg carton and there were only 17 eggs. They refunded the entire $3.49. One moldy strawberry and they refunded the entire $2.99. I do, however, miss those single serve 50¢ pies from Wally World!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 13, 2021)

The grocery store. We've pretty much been living the same since Massachusetts' "stay at home" orders we enacted on March 23, 2020...just with masks, sanitizers, snd social distancing. I never stopped doing the grocery shopping, but for the first few months I did use extra caution in what to bring into the house immediately, cleaning things off, snd leaving what I could in the garage for 72 hours. Himself kept up with his trips to the pharmacy and to pick up take-out food - both contact free.

The idea of someone else selecting my produce or meat just seems wrong. I like what I like and I wouldn't be happy with someone else's choice.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 14, 2021)

I prefer to do my own shopping. But during the height of the pandemic, I did try a few grocery delivery services. I tried Walmart Grocery, which I'll never do again. Had difficulty with missing items on several occasions and, the straw that broke the camel's back, was my very last delivery because they cancelled my order within a half hour of it being delivered with no explanation, saying my delivery driver was on his/her way to my home and then, at the last minute, took my order back to the store for whatever reason. I never did find out why, despite attempting to communicate with the horrible customer service. The worst part is they still charged me for that order. So I paid for an order of groceries that I never received. 

I also tried Aldi, which was a slight disaster, because I ended up with smashed tomatoes and my order was just flung onto my doorstep without care. 

The last delivery service that I tried and loved so much that I ordered from a few more times was Amazon Fresh. They package and label everything in heavy paper bags, the food is quality and it's fresh and every delivery was spot on with courteous drivers and great customer service. 

I haven't used a grocery delivery service in a while now. But if I ever need one again, Amazon Fresh is the one I would choose.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 14, 2021)

My DIL mostly orders on line, not for delivery but for pick-up. You call your order in, set a time for pick up, when you get to the parking lot, they bring it out.  I believe they've done that with Walmart on occasion but usually they will go there together now for big orders. 
Fortino's seem to be their choice for car orders (huge chain here, sort of like *** in Mtl, (oops, can't remember the name but caters to a lot of ethnic as well)).

Like CG, the idea of some else picking out my produce or meat, no.  Living like I had been in the country, the pandemic didn't really affect me in the same way.  Still, took all the precautions of course, lucky enough to be able to choose my times when stores were not busy and/or had special hours for seniors.


----------



## Ksm (Aug 14, 2021)

Not quite delivery, but I do like the Walmart pickup.
Just order online, drive to the store, park in one of the designated spots and call the phone number on the sign. Tell them the number spot you are parked in and they bring everything to your car. You don’t even have to get out of your car. I have done this 5 or 6 times with no problem. They have always come out with my order in a couple of minutes.

Like others, I like to shop for my meat and produce myself. This works great for all the household items.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 14, 2021)

I only got one one order from Walmart, and I didn't order it!  I found 3 bags on my front porch one evening, last year sometime, and I knew I hadn't ordered whatever it was, as it wasn't in boxes!  There was no receipt in any bag, but some Walmart house brand of a number of things, so I called their customer service, and told them what happened.  They took the location, and what they dropped off, and told me to keep it!  I guess they couldn't come pick it up and redeliver, for fear of someone having adding something to the food or cleaning items.

I only made one grocery order, from Whole Foods last fall - they had a deal on barley, cheaper than buying 25 lb bags of it, and some other good buys, plus I was out of shallots - the only produce I bought.  They also had a 20%  off deal, for first timers, which made the sales as cheap or cheaper than local sales.  But I haven't made any more orders since.  I'm another one that doesn't want to have someone else pick out my meat or produce.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Aug 14, 2021)

I have had no issues regarding the chosen produce and meat over the several months since the local Safeway has been doing delivery/contactless pickup. I will say that this store is in a small town and has always had top notch customer service, with most employees being older, long term members. Have no idea if a bigger city would have more careless employees.

Overall, I have been thrilled with the service, and even their default substitutions (which you can modify individually or globally on their site/app) have been thoughtful. And the fact that they have a real butcher counter, deli counter, and bakery, all of which you can order from has me hooked.

I think my only disappointment is that while my first order contained alcohol, that option is no longer available.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Aug 14, 2021)

Just did our first online order.  Three actually.  Safeway, Wally World and Walgreens.

We are in Covid jail for the next week and a half.  Wife got it, so I'm stuck at home.

It is good and bad shopping online.  It works awesome, though Safeways app wouldn't let me add to the order, a glitch of some kind.

But you only order what you need, instead of grabbing misc. Items, off the shelf.  Though pushing the button is easy to add stuff.  I like it.

However, as I write this I just realized I forgot dog food.  Now I need to make an extra 25 dollar order for tomorrow.  Oops.

I think we can do alcohol on ours.

At least I added hard cider, we'll see.  I'm doing pick up.  Just having them drop it in the back of the truck.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 14, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> *I only got one one order from Walmart, and I didn't order it!*  I found 3 bags on my front porch one evening, last year sometime, and I knew I hadn't ordered whatever it was, as it wasn't in boxes!  There was no receipt in any bag, but some Walmart house brand of a number of things, so I called their customer service, and told them what happened.  They took the location, and what they dropped off, and told me to keep it!  I guess they couldn't come pick it up and redeliver, for fear of someone having adding something to the food or cleaning items.
> 
> I only made one grocery order, from Whole Foods last fall - they had a deal on barley, cheaper than buying 25 lb bags of it, and some other good buys, plus I was out of shallots - the only produce I bought.  They also had a 20%  off deal, for first timers, which made the sales as cheap or cheaper than local sales.  But I haven't made any more orders since.  I'm another one that doesn't want to have someone else pick out my meat or produce.



Hey, that one might have been mine


----------



## Termy (Aug 16, 2021)

Well I have none of this here. I checked all the locals and even Walmart isn't doing it. 

T


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Aug 16, 2021)

Have you checked Giant Eagle? According to their site they deliver from several Parma locations.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 16, 2021)

I’ve used Instacart to get my 90 year old mother groceries since March 2020.

They are great.  I’ve used them a few times, too.


----------



## Termy (Aug 17, 2021)

Instacart's website looks screwed up right now. And they are willing to give you a trial membership. I am not doing any memberships. 

T


----------



## jennyema (Aug 17, 2021)

Termy said:


> Instacart's website looks screwed up right now. And they are willing to give you a trial membership. I am not doing any memberships.
> 
> T



It looks fine to me.  I’m not a member of anything with them.  You don’t have to have a membership.  Just a credit card on file.  

You can order from a variety of supermarkets, pharmacies and such.


----------



## Termy (Aug 21, 2021)

I went to https://www.walmart.com/plus?&adid=...BySePTpw6mlU-KqR8VRoCi9YQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Look. You got sign up and start free trial. I JUST WANT TO SEE THE FOOD !

T


----------



## Termy (Aug 21, 2021)

I think I might just put an ad up on Craigslist for someone to do the shopping, screw it. All of it. Plus then I can get from multiple places. 

What would be a fair rate for someone to use their car and do this ? Maybe $15 an hour plus gas ?


----------

